# Some of my soaps



## tamarajane (Nov 14, 2009)

Riceflower & shea before cutting




After cutting.  Swirls didn't go as deep as I wanted.  But I planned it that way! :wink: 




A variety
Thanks for looking!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 14, 2009)

Gorgeous, TamaraJane.

I never took to CP much, so I have never produced beautiful swirls like your first pic. It is a work of art.


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww shucks!    Thank you so much!


----------



## IanT (Nov 14, 2009)

beautiful! 

How thick of a trace did you pour at??

Ive been trying to get the textured top for sooooooo long lol... but no success, might be my impatience and habit for pouring at a light trace (as I use alot of OO in my soaps.. and it takes FOOOOOOOOOOREEEEEEEEEEEVER to solidify up real good  )


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 14, 2009)

I poured the lighter color at very thin trace, but the blue had thickened to medium before I could really swirl it deep.  So I just did the best I could!


----------



## sanjon (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 18, 2009)

They're really lovely TamaraJane.


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 18, 2009)

I love the tops, do you whip it?


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 18, 2009)

No, the blue was pretty thick when I poured it.  I just swirled it with a little spatula.  I lucked up on that one!


----------



## nickjuly (Nov 19, 2009)

Lovely!!!


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SoapingQueenWannabe (Feb 27, 2010)

*I don't even know what to say.*

Those soaps are beautiful! I wish I could make soaps as good as yours. I just the the colors, and the swirls are amazing. I am in love with your soap, I could literally sit and stare at those pictures like all day. Good Job!


----------



## April (Feb 27, 2010)

They are gilded ocean waves, golden from the light of the moon over the water.

Beautiful.


----------



## tamarajane (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Fweda_998 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow! 
The swirls are beautiful! 
I love the colors
I bet it is creamy to


----------



## tamarajane (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been using it ALOT in the shower, and it's really nice!  It has shea butter added too!   It feels really nice on the skin.  Thanks for looking and all your nice compliments!  My brother asks for this all the time.  He says it helps his dry winter skin.  I love the scent too.  It's one of my favorite ones I've made, second only to lavender eo castile.  It's in the pics too-the purple swirley one.  Isn't it all addictive?


----------

